#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Про технологии успеха и исполнения желаний.

## VladimirS

Здравствуйте.

Как оценивают люди знающие буддизм, технологии успеха и исполнения желаний ?
Вопрос не праздный.
От буддистких мировозрений (или околобуддистких, возможно я некорректен) вроде как ...пространство щедрО. И оно может сыграть на Вас, одарить , без расплаты за это.

Меня сильно пугает утверждение Сергея Лазарева, что мол техники исполнения желания убивают ваше будущее. 

Лазарев - Техники исполнения желаний 

Как вообще, Лазарев? Его пугающие диагнозы взяты из достоверных источников (пространства)?
..................................................................................
С другой стороны и Симорон , всякими ловкостями предлагающий уловить удачу, и разные аудиотехнологии меняющие психологию на более ..эээ.....успешную..

Типа:
Супер Аудио Технология - «Я - МАГНИТ ДЛЯ ДЕНЕГ» 
Александр Свияш

Жанр: психологический тренинг (аудиотренинг)

Краткое описание: этот диск изменит ваше отношение к деньгам. Отныне вы будет искренне любить деньги и везде видеть возможности их заработать.
........................................................................
И аудиомедитации от депрессии:
Формат: Audio CD, стерео
Жанр: холофоническое автофокусирование
.......................................................................................

Как к ним относиться?  Благо ли это? (для себя, психики, других живых существ)

----------


## VladimirS

Вот что пишут про эти технологии:
На этом аудиодиске, с помощью специальной научной технологии на фоне звуков природы записаны позитивные утверждения (аффирмации) по определенной теме. Позитивные утверждения разработаны специалистами Центра позитивной психологии А.Свияша «Разумный путь» и Канадской Академии Успеха «Естественный Путь» в результате многолетних исследований и практической работы с людьми. Все утверждения записаны таким образом, чтобы Вы не слышали их в момент прослушивания записи, что позволяет обойти сопротивление сознания и ЭКОЛОГИЧНО встроить позитивные установки непосредственно в подсознание. Вы будете руководствоваться новыми установками в повседневной жизни и при принятии важных решений автоматически, ЕСЛИ ПРОСЛУШАЕТЕ ПРОГРАММУ 40 ДНЕЙ. За счет использования в программах эффекта бинауральных биений мозг переводится в тета-состояние, характерное для гениальных озарений. В этом состоянии полноценно функционируют сразу два полушария головного мозга и информация записывается в подсознание, минуя фильтры сознания. Предлагаемая аудиотехнология проста в использовании, эффективна и абсолютно ЭКОЛОГИЧНО! Ее ценность подтверждена результатами научных исследований и 20-летним опытом применения в различных странах мира.
//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
Не вредит ли психике такое насильственное внедрение чуждых ей установок?

Использованная для наложения позитивных настроев на звуки природы технология было разработана в США около 20 лет назад, и прошла многолетние испытания на практике. Как известно, в США существует очень строгая система контроля любых лечебных и нелечебных способов воздействия на человека. Сегодня подробными записями позитивных утверждений там пользуются миллионы людей.
В США даже существует такая услуга: вы звоните по телефону и на автоответчик сами надиктовываете нужные вам аффирмации или формулы цели. После оплаты вы получаете по почте диск с закодированным набором продиктованных вами установок. В нашей стране такая услуга только планируется.

Поэтому предлагаемая технология аудиозаписи никак не может нанести вред вашей психике. Другое дело, что чрезмерно активное использование настроев в стремлении изменить все и сразу может создать сложности для вашей психике – она может просто заблокироваться от внешних воздействий, например, через какие-то болевые реакции. Поэтому людям эмоциональным и чувствительным рекомендуется слушать настрои не более часа-двух в день.
Людям с крепкой нервной системой и не склонным к избыточной чувствительности можно слушать настрои по 3-5 часов день без наушников, и до двух часов в наушниках.

Людям с психическими заболеваниями или отклонениями использовать настрои не рекомендуется во избежание возможного обострения психического состояния.

Для психически здоровых людей настрои абсолютно безопасны.

----------


## Игорь Канунников

Вечные неудачники в поисках космической халявы.

----------

Ho Shim (11.10.2010), Jamtso (10.10.2010), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (13.10.2010), Pedma Kalzang (10.10.2010), Yeshe_Damo (10.10.2010), Артем Тараненко (10.10.2010), Буль (10.10.2010), Иван Денисов (12.10.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.10.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (10.10.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (11.10.2010), Содпа Тхарчен (10.10.2010), Читтадхаммо (10.10.2010), Юндрун Топден (10.10.2010)

----------


## VladimirS

Я упомянул и симорон и технологии помогающие ИЗМЕНИТЬ отношение к жизни.
Поменять доминанты (например апатию на активность), это не халявное благо, не рыба, а скорее удочка.

так что....не спешите... с космической-то... халявой.

----------


## Буль

> Как оценивают люди знающие буддизм, технологии успеха и исполнения желаний ?


Как сансарную суету-маету.




> Шарипутра! Для всех дхарм пустота — их сущностный признак. Они не рождаются и не гибнут, не загрязняются и не очищаются, не увеличиваются и не умешьшаются.


Подробнее...

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (11.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (10.10.2010), Читтадхаммо (10.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Как сансарную суету-маету.


Ну уж так уж и прям уж. Типа все настолько круты, что устранять вторичные причины, создающие препятствия (к примеру, отсутствие денег и возможностей поехать встретиться с Учителем, спокойно практиковать, не отвлекаясь на что ж я завтра кушать буду и т.п.) на пути практика нафиг сдалось.  :Smilie: 

По сути вопроса - отношения к мирским практикам изначально никакого и быть не может. Фигня это все и тупиковая ветвь. Практики вторичные в рамках буддийской традиции почему б и не поделать!? НО (!!!) памятуя о конечной цели и с правильным намерением (на благо всех живых существ).

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (11.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (10.10.2010)

----------


## VladimirS

> По сути вопроса - отношения к мирским практикам изначально никакого и быть не может. Фигня это все и тупиковая ветвь. Практики вторичные в рамках буддийской традиции почему б и не поделать!? НО (!!!) памятуя о конечной цели и с правильным намерением (на благо всех живых существ).


Прямо всё фигня?....Жаль.....
А я думал, что ....есть и такие, как например......порошки от простуды, чтобы медитировалось лучше.
Или подзаработать, чтобы время было больше для занятием буддизмом(дзогченом ли)

И я ведь не знаю, что в рамках, а что нет.

А насчет блага живых существ, так тут вообще не вижу противоречий.
Чем легче мне будет, тем другим легче.
нафек кому-то мои депрессии например?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Не все, конечно, но то, что Вы перечислили (Лазарев и Симоррон) - однозначно фигня. 

С благом живых существ, тут тоже не так все прямолинейно. А то можно договориться до высказывания одной из моих ваджрных сестер, которая поясняла. что делает практику Тары, чтобы ей с неба упала квартира в Москве, поскольку если у нее будет квартира в Москве, то она прям стока всяческого хорошего сделает, ну прям стокастока, что стокее не бывает  :Smilie:  А это вот как раз опускание в 8 мирских, что не есть гут.

----------

Иван Денисов (12.10.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (11.10.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (11.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (10.10.2010)

----------


## VladimirS

> Не все, конечно, но то, что Вы перечислили (Лазарев и Симоррон) - однозначно фигня.


А если Симорон, например, даст мне подсказку, как сделать подарок (визуализационный)  одному, но хорошему человеку, которому вроде бы сейчас плохо и который вроде как в обиде на меня, а мне хочется загладить, ...просто сделать доброе.....в условиях, когда в реале это невозможно?

Может это всё-таки безобидное?

И ведь я не против занятся чистым буддизмом.
Просто никак не могу вьехать в его основы.
Умом что-то понимаю, а вот так, чтобы хоть одним глазком увидеть то, что воспринимаю умом, не получается.
Мир для меня очень материальный.
Никак не вижу в нем иллюзорности.

----------


## VladimirS

Мне кажется, что сейчас мне надо из депресняка выйти, а потом туда.....в дзогчен, или медитации (но без визуализаций, которые у меня плохо получаются (я музыкант, и наверное больше по аудио способен))
Может я и не прав и это ловушка....

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Может это всё-таки безобидное?
> 
> И ведь я не против занятся чистым буддизмом.
> Просто никак не могу вьехать в его основы.
> Умом что-то понимаю, а вот так, чтобы хоть одним глазком увидеть то, что воспринимаю умом, не получается.
> Мир для меня очень материальный.
> Никак не вижу в нем иллюзорности.


Да я ж разве вам говорю, что оно обидное? Вы также можете учиться вышивать крестиком или регулировать клапана на машинах.  :Smilie:  Есть еще христианская церковь. Там Боженьку попросишь, он по своей всеблагости и у соседа баньку спалит, и Вам пряников отсыплет  :Smilie: 

Я вас и не агитирую за буддизм. Это ваше дело. Кто я такой, чтобы настолько вас обуславливать?  :Smilie:  Но если Вы хотите в этом разобраться, то задавайте вопросы, читайте книги и встречайтесь с настоящими Учителями, благо возможностей нынче вагон.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.10.2010)

----------


## Бо

> Как оценивают люди знающие буддизм, технологии успеха и исполнения желаний ?


Во Второй Благородной Истине Будда указывает, что основная причина страдания – это жажда, желание мира образов, звуков, запахов, вкусовых и тактильных ощущений, идей. Поскольку причина _дуккха_ – это жажда, ключом к достижению прекращения страданий будет уничтожение жажды. (желаний).  А технологии успеха и исполнения желаний лишь усиливают жажду.

----------

Deuter (15.10.2010), Аким Иваныч (10.10.2010), Алексей Е (10.10.2010), Иван Денисов (12.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (10.10.2010)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

А зачем для визуализационного подарка Симорон? Хотя прямо сейчас визуализируйте да и дарите. А лучше не ограничивайтесь этим одним человеком и визуализациями, а пойдите и сделайте что-нибудь полезное кому-нибудь, наверняка найдутся люди, которым нужна помощь и которым вы можете помочь. И это, на мой взгляд, лучший способ для выхода из депресняка.

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (11.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Мне кажется, что сейчас мне надо из депресняка выйти, а потом туда.....в дзогчен, или медитации (но без визуализаций, которые у меня плохо получаются (я музыкант, и наверное больше по аудио способен))
> Может я и не прав и это ловушка....


А я вот тоже не визуал ни разу.  :Smilie:  Да и еще у меня видеокарта никотином попорчена  :Smilie:  Так что бояться не надо. Три ваджры (тело, речь и ум) по отдельности не бывают.  :Smilie:  Будете с ними работать - будет Вам счастье.

В любом случае категорически желаю вам избавиться от депрессняка. Ну и если уже есть малое намерение, чтобы оно реализовалось в большую вкусняшку, типа вышкрябывания из сансары.  :Smilie: 

Да и еще в качестве совета. Если употребляете алкоголь, то он верное средство для стимуляции депрессии, если допоздна не спите - тоже постарайтесь ритм нормализовать. Ложитесь часов в 10, вставайте пораньше. Могу еще небуддийских методов отсыпать в личку, а то бан могу схлопотать за пропаганду шаманских техник.  :Smilie:  Еще очень хорошо лунгта в этой связи помогают. Если есть знакомые в Питере или в Москве, то дам контактов кто их может купить, освятить и вывесить. Они лунги (энергию) очень хорошо гармонизируют.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.10.2010)

----------


## VladimirS

Парни, как тут цитировать только фрагменты ваших постов?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Парни, как тут цитировать только фрагменты ваших постов?


QUOTE в квадратных скобках, цитата /QUOTE в квадратных скобках. Нажимаете на Цитата и вырезаете ненужное  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> Как оценивают люди знающие буддизм, технологии успеха и исполнения желаний ?
> Как к ним относиться?  Благо ли это? (для себя, психики, других живых существ)


Здравствуйте. С буддийской точки зрения технологии успеха  сводятся к следованию Восьмеричному Благородному Пути. Ну а с исполнением желаний дело обстоит проще. Древние говорили: отдай всё, что имеешь, получишь то, что просишь.

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (11.10.2010)

----------


## VladimirS

> Я вас и не агитирую за буддизм. Это ваше дело. Кто я такой, чтобы настолько вас обуславливать?  Но если Вы хотите в этом разобраться, то задавайте вопросы, читайте книги и встречайтесь с настоящими Учителями, благо возможностей нынче вагон.


Не...я Вам про агитацию ничего не говорю :-)
Вопросов много, и я хочу их задать. И настоящих учителей хочется видеть. (ко мне в гоород они не доезжают, но вот говорят, можно по инет трансляции получать передачи)




> Во Второй Благородной Истине Будда указывает, что основная причина страдания – это жажда, желание мира образов, звуков, запахов, вкусовых и тактильных ощущений, идей. Поскольку причина _дуккха_ – это жажда, ключом к достижению прекращения страданий будет уничтожение жажды. (желаний).  А технологии успеха и исполнения желаний лишь усиливают жажду.


Вот это для меня трудно....ибо я сейчас жаждаю одну женщину, которая мне очень нравится, но не взаимно.
И убить это желание мне трудно. Вернее сказать.....я  и не хочу.
Вот если б с ней заняться буддизмом, тогда это было бы высокой радостью...
Мдяя....
И у меня к ней приязнь то...такая.....как духовная кажется.
Желаю ей добра даже без возможности взаимности. Вернее....состояние любви без отдачи. Просто потому что человек видится очень хорошим.
Блинн...трудно мне во всех этих сансарах разобраться.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Блинн...трудно мне во всех этих сансарах разобраться.


Чего ж тут сложного? Страдаете? Страдаете. Вот вам и живой пример сансары  :Smilie:  Даже если временно с женщиной у вас все в норме, то чуть позже или у нее критические дни, или другая приглянулась. Вот вам срабатывание привязанности и корень нового страдания. и так со всем, что видите, вожделеете, имеете и т.п.

Все ж таки обусловлю Вас слегонца  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.10.2010)

----------


## VladimirS

> Если употребляете алкоголь, то он верное средство для стимуляции депрессии, если допоздна не спите - тоже постарайтесь ритм нормализовать. Ложитесь часов в 10, вставайте пораньше. Могу еще небуддийских методов отсыпать в личку, а то бан могу схлопотать за пропаганду шаманских техник.  Еще очень хорошо лунгта в этой связи помогают. Если есть знакомые в Питере или в Москве, то дам контактов кто их может купить, освятить и вывесить. Они лунги (энергию) очень хорошо гармонизируют.


Алкоголь раньше хорошо анестезировал. А сейчас хуже. Вот и пью поменьше. Ибо грузит тело.
Я очень сова. Засыпаю тока поздно. А если выпью чай или кофе после 18-00 , то вообще до 2-3 не засну. Психика очень подвижная. (ноя не пью после 18-00 из за этого.

Живу в Свердловской области.
Мне тут посоветовали Дзог чен...как приемлемое в моем случае....
Надо будет уволиться, чтобы время и сосредоточение было и попробовать его через инет трансляции.

Я подозреваю, что у меня эго большое....Но оно какое то....фиг знает....неявное что ли...

Умом понимаю многое, а вот поступаю иначе.
Обоими руками за терпение, уступчивость.......а срываюсь, психую и потом жалею.

----------


## VladimirS

> Чего ж тут сложного? Страдаете? Страдаете. Вот вам и живой пример сансары  Даже если временно с женщиной у вас все в норме, то чуть позже или у нее критические дни, или другая приглянулась. Вот вам срабатывание привязанности и корень нового страдания. и так со всем, что видите, вожделеете, имеете и т.п.
> 
> Все ж таки обусловлю Вас слегонца


Да без проблем, обуславливайте. Я ж не против.

Дыкк...та женщина кажется мне родственной душой. С которой можно и не уходить в сансару ещё глубже. А , например, окружить её необусловленной любовью. Но так получается...что она даже и дружеские отношения не приемлет.
Я наверное сильно ошибаюсь в ней, иможет быть она не такая живая и светлая,  но.....некоторые проявления в ней такие родные и тёплые.

Мне бы хотелось именно с ней проявлять безусловную заботу или просто терпимость, позитив, милосердие, безусловную доброту.
Я на это дело скуп, но мне кажется, что во мне это есть. И я этого очень хочу. Умом, осознанием, как мне кажется своей осознанной частью. 
Но та, рефлекторная, стереотипная, ...эмоциональная часть меня рулит в сложных ситуациях. И моя осознанная часть не рулит.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Алкоголь раньше хорошо анестезировал. А сейчас хуже. Вот и пью поменьше. Ибо грузит тело.
> Я очень сова. Засыпаю тока поздно. А если выпью чай или кофе после 18-00 , то вообще до 2-3 не засну. Психика очень подвижная. (ноя не пью после 16-00 из за этого.


Не возьмусь особо судить, но скорее всего у Вас конституция ветра. Обычно в этом случае рекомендуют лунг гасить бараньим супчиком или чем-нибудь типа пловчика. Контрастный душ - тоже хорошее дело. Хорошо нормализуется сон отваром семени укропа: стакан кагора + 50 г (аптечная упаковка) семени укропа. На водяной бане кипятите 15 минут и по столовой ложке перед сном принимаете. Через неделю будете спать сном младенца).




> Живу в Свердловской области.


Да, я глянул.




> Мне тут посоветовали Дзог чен...как приемлемое в моем случае....
> Надо будет уволиться, чтобы время и сосредоточение было и попробовать его через инет трансляции.


Ну зачем так кардинально-то? 1-го ноября в 15:00 по Москве будет передача ЧННР, можете попробовать. Если решитесь - черкните я Вам постараюсь дать инструкции что там и как будет. 




> Я подозреваю, что у меня эго большое....Но оно какое то....фиг знает....неявное что ли...


Вы еще мое не видели  :Big Grin: 




> Умом понимаю многое, а вот поступаю иначе.
> Обоими руками за терпение, уступчивость.......а срываюсь, психую и потом жалею.


Это все нормально. Тут таких даже принявших монашество знаете сколько?  :Smilie:  Но это не повод отчаиваться

----------


## Karadur

У каждого человека есть груз не только плохой кармы, но и положительной.
Встречал где-то мнение, что подобные техники "притягивания удачи" могут и сработать, но за счёт "сжигания" положительной кармы. Это примерно как применение магии.

Т.к. эти техники не дают реального отсечения привязанностей и омарчений, которые включают негативную карму, то после сжигания положительной кармы маятник неминуемо  качнётся в обратную сторону и будет только хуже.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Дыкк...та женщина кажется мне родственной душой. С которой можно и не уходить в сансару ещё глубже. А , например, окружить её необусловленной любовью. Но так получается...что она даже и дружеские отношения не приемлет.
> Я наверное сильно ошибаюсь в ней, иможет быть она не такая живая и светлая,  но.....некоторые проявления в ней такие родные и тёплые.
> 
> Мне бы хотелось именно с ней проявлять безусловную заботу или просто терпимость, позитив, милосердие, безусловную доброту.
> Я на это дело скуп, но мне кажется, что во мне это есть. И я этого очень хочу. Умом, осознанием, как мне кажется своей осознанной частью. 
> Но та, рефлекторная, стереотипная, ...эмоциональная часть меня рулит в сложных ситуациях. И моя осознанная часть не рулит.


Легенда о Тысячеруком Ченрези.

Когда-то в незапамятные времена бодхисаттва Авалокитешвара дал клятву Будде Амитабхе, что «ни на одно мгновение не оставит ни одно живое существо, пока оно не будет спасено из сансары, даже если придется пожертвовать собственным миром, покоем и радостью». И еще он добавил, что если этого не случится, то пусть его тело распадется на части. С таким чистым намерением, исполненный решимости, Авалокитешвара провел в глубокой концентрации долгое время, начитывая мантру. Когда же он вышел из созерцания, то к своему огорчению обнаружил, что смог освободить от страданий лишь несколько человек. Скорбь его была велика, голова раскололась на десять частей, а тело – на тысячу. Амитабха, узрев это, сказал своему духовному сыну: «Все причины и следствия взаимозависимы. Начальный момент – это намерение. Твое особое решение было проявлением желания всех будд». Он возродил тело бодхисаттвы, превратив тысячу частей в тысячу рук с глазом мудрости на каждой. Голов стало одиннадцать, у десяти мирное выражение, у одной гневное. Авалокитешвара смог видеть теперь во всех направлениях и донести свою безграничную любовь и сострадание до каждого существа. 

Если у бодхисаттвы такого уровня голова лопнула от скорби, то что Вы от себя, находящегося в начале пути хотите? НО (!!!) главное - правильное намерение.  :Smilie:  И руки не опускать. А то потом с тысячей ходить будет неудобно  :Big Grin:

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (11.10.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (11.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (10.10.2010)

----------


## VladimirS

Контрастый душ я когда то пробовал, когда была душевая и я рядом открывал холодную и стоял там 10 секунд и опять под теплую. Но я мерзляка вроде. У меня поясница холодом пробита.
Как-то мне это тяжело даётся. И эффекта не понимаю, не чувствую.
Предполагаю, что я очень слаб имунно по части холода.

Мне когда то помогал спать мята и мелисса, но оказалось, что они и потенцию гасят. Отказался. А укроп?

Уволняться я хочу и по другой причине, это так совпадает.
Трансляции ведь днем. И я никак их не могу уловить.

И при нынешней работе я не могу въехать во все эти буддисткие термины, сориентироваться. Сосредоточиться.
Я проникся к буддизму приязнью через книги Оле Нидала.
Но у него такая линия, что мне, при моих условиях жизни её наверное не потянуть.
Мне бы...хоть краешком глаза увидеть, что мир иллюзорен. Сдвинуться с материальной точки. Говорят, что Дзогчен тут может сыграть в мою пользу.

А что такое ЧННР?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Контрастый душ я когда то пробовал, когда была душевая и я рядом открывал холодную и стоял там 10 секунд и опять под теплую. Но я мерзляка вроде. У меня поясница холодом пробита.


Ну так наоборот вроде как надо. Сначала прогреться под горячим, а потом под халодный  :Smilie: 




> Мне когда то помогал спать мята и мелисса, но оказалось, что они и потенцию гасят. Отказался. А укроп?


От столовой ложки настоя, поверьте, плохого не будет




> А что такое ЧННР?


Это не что. Это кто  :Smilie:  Чогъял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, на книгу которого я Вам дал ссылку

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.10.2010)

----------


## VladimirS

Артем, спасибо за доброжелательность и участие.




> У каждого человека есть груз не только плохой кармы, но и положительной.
> Встречал где-то мнение, что подобные техники "притягивания удачи" могут и сработать, но за счёт "сжигания" положительной кармы. Это примерно как применение магии.
> 
> Т.к. эти техники не дают реального отсечения привязанностей и омарчений, которые включают негативную карму, то после сжигания положительной кармы маятник неминуемо  качнётся в обратную сторону и будет только хуже.


Вот!! Видите.....
И сколько правды за этим мнением?

И....я хочу не перейти черту.
И например дарение чего то (визуализационный подарок по симорону, трансфертингу, или чего то из буддисткой практики (исходника этих техник)  ) одному человеку, это притягивание удачи?
Я говрю себе, что мне приятно делать этот подарок, но я не хочу, чтобы я этим менял пространство под себя(хотя...маленькая надежда на чудо все равно вылазит))

Уважаемые, а есть ли в буддизме приемы визуализационных подарков людям. Во благо?
Буддам я где-то читал есть. а вот так...на бытовом уровне.Как просто дарение одному человеку?
Без умения желания блага ВСЕМ живым существам?
(что пока я не могу сделать от сердца, естественно и с полным пониманием)

----------


## Майя П

> У каждого человека есть груз не только плохой кармы, но и положительной.
> Встречал где-то мнение, что подобные техники "притягивания удачи" могут и сработать, но за счёт "сжигания" положительной кармы. Это примерно как применение магии.
> 
> Т.к. эти техники не дают реального отсечения привязанностей и омарчений, которые включают негативную карму, то после сжигания положительной кармы маятник неминуемо  качнётся в обратную сторону и будет только хуже.


да, платить надо за ВСЕ.... часто расплачиваются СВОЕЙ удачей (кармой)

----------


## VladimirS

А ещё есть аудио психоактивные программы.
А. Свияш например.
Там шум прибоя и птички. И там замаскированы словесные позитивные установки. Типа...я уверен в себе, я активен в зарабатывании денег, я энергичен в творчестве и тд....

И зашифрованы они так, что обходят стороной блоки  и негатив в мозгах.

Я прагматично смотрю на это так:
У меня много чего кривого и деструктивного в мозгах, там доминирует что-то кривое. Обусловленное травмами детства. психосоматика.
Я до безоброазия обидчив.

так вот, я не могу убрать эти аберрации, кривизну, ....тогда лучше заместить эти доминанты другими.
Полумера, но хоть что-то.
Вот тока......как бы они там не запутались между собою?
Но ведь я то, настоящий я, за ЭТИ, которые простые и позитивные.
Может быть они и заместят кривизну и приживутся, как родные?
А чужаки завянут, как опостылевшие?

Ведь логично?
Я сегодня начал слушать одну такую. пробовать.
У меня вообще редко болит голова.
А тут...начал немного побаливать. 
Может действет? Я больше доволен, чем тревожен. Ибо в моей непробиваемой мозге, хоть что-то вроде бы...зашевелилось.
....................................................................................
Всё это очень важно для меня.
спасибо всем за участие в теме.
Мне нужны ваши знания и помощь.

----------


## Юндрун Топден

Бесовщина это все... от лукавого! :Big Grin:

----------


## VladimirS

Кстати......у меня когда-то было сильное негативное потрясение. Потеря.

Так вот....мне говорили, что после этого я стал лучше.
И вот опять...
Тяжело идёт лечение.
Сил принимать его смиренно, как благо нету.
В смысле сил понимать это как благо....

----------


## Майя П

> Бесовщина это все... от лукавого!



нет, не совсем бесовщина....
есть кодирование и де-кодирование человека.... часто на звук...
бывает человек как бы "закрыт"......
например: предыдущая жизнь трагически оборвалась.... и у человека проявились блоки в этой жизни..... в виде СТРАХА.... техник много... но они ВСЕ временные.. а в буддизме техники с медитацией, визуализацией, тонингом (мантры) и прочая - более эффективные.... :Big Grin:

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Оцениваю просто - лохотрон все это.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Кстати......у меня когда-то было сильное негативное потрясение. Потеря.
> 
> Так вот....мне говорили, что после этого я стал лучше.
> И вот опять...
> Тяжело идёт лечение.
> Сил принимать его смиренно, как благо нету.
> В смысле сил понимать это как благо....


Ну вот видите. Еще один урок. Либо кармой занимаешься, либо потом она занимается тобой. А это бывает очень и очень болезненно  :Smilie:  Но в том и есть благость человеческого рождения, что мы имеем периоды страдания и периоды послабления. В последние нам дается возможность переосмыслить свои действия и заняться тем, что выведет нас из океана страданий.

Допустим, в миру богов (дэвов) особо напрягаться не приходится. Все реализуется по твоему желанию. Нафиг практиковать, если и так все есть. В мирах духов или в адах страдания постоянны и особо не попрактикуешь. А тут такая лафа.  :Smilie:  Да еще есть такие дивные возможности встречи с Учителями.

Этим нельзя не воспользоваться  :Smilie:

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (11.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (10.10.2010)

----------


## Юндрун Топден

> нет, не совсем бесовщина....
> есть кодирование и де-кодирование человека.... часто на звук...
> бывает человек как бы "закрыт"......
> например: предыдущая жизнь трагически оборвалась.... и у человека проявились блоки в этой жизни..... в виде СТРАХА.... техник много... но они ВСЕ временные.. а в буддизме техники с медитацией, визуализацией, тонингом (мантры) и прочая - более эффективные....


Да, в том то и дело, что сейчас народ берет крупицы из того же буддизма, помает по своему (или непонимает), пересказывает своими словами и выдает за свое. Я работаю в психотерапевтическом центре, у нас доктора тоже такое любят делать :Frown:

----------


## Майя П

> Да, в том то и дело, что сейчас народ берет крупицы из того же буддизма, помает по своему (или непонимает), пересказывает своими словами и выдает за свое. Я работаю в психотерапевтическом центре, у нас доктора тоже такое любят делать


так вместерожденное.... чистое с нечистым... тем более что ИСТИНА - не приватизирована  :Stick Out Tongue: 
до сих пор

----------


## VladimirS

А вот насчет....что мол...отдай всё, и получишь что хочешь.
Вот как?

Я музыкант любитель.
За последний мой альбом мне говорили, что (примерно) "Ваша музыка светлая и помогает своим позитивом. Спасибо за уютную и добрую музыку".
Раньше у меня была депрессивная и протестная музыка, но несколько альбомомв добрые.
Так вот я должен всё отдать? :-)
И комп и гитары и всё музыкальное и жильё?

А мне нравится, что я могу делать светлую музыку.
Может быть порою она даже не в глубь сансары, а наоборот......
(блинн...хвастаться то неохота, да и пофиг)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Насчет мирских практик - указанные технологии это не практика, т.к. они не работают.) С тем же успехом можно с утра сделать себе настройку - я заработаю кучу денег и жизнь сегодня наладится! Да, эффект какой-то будет, за счет самовнушения) но не более. 
Мирские практики это всеже нечто иное. Можно например, обратиться за помощью к существам класса Помпа Жира и пр. в Вуду или поработать с соответствуюшими большими арканами таро, при некоторой квалификации практикующего результат будет. Это на мой взгляд можно назвать мирской практикой (не путать с духовной). 
Здесь же чистый "развод на бабки" - таких "технологий" в продаже предостаточно.

----------


## Майя П

> Насчет мирских практик - указанные технологии это не практика, т.к. они не работают.)


вы знаете их - эти практики, способы...? или по принципу 70х годов: "не читали, но осуждаем!..." в русле фанатизмов?
все не так просто.....
вот остеопатия - так в ХОРОШИХ руках - просто ЭФФЕКТ!... автор - католический монах в конце 19 века (Англия)
так что ВСЕХ под одну сторону баррикад? :EEK!:  на мой скромный взгляд - глупо отталкивать то что не ясно и не понятно...широким слоям
кстати, в англию ездит один из дзогченовцев.. но он не походит на типичных ДО... и прибежище своеобразное получал.... и заработок ... позволяет учится за границей...

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А вот насчет....что мол...отдай всё, и получишь что хочешь.
> Вот как?


 :Smilie:  Володь, Вы пока книжку б почитали. Там все достаточно доступным языком. Вы пока смотрите на мир в свете Я vs НЕ-Я. А все несколько проще. 

Есть стандартный пример на эту тему. Есть река. Жители адов видят ее как реку пламени или жуткого льда. Люди и животные - как источник воды. Наги, как свой дом. Асуры, как поле битвы. Все это говорит за относительность восприятия объекта, в силу индивидуальных омрачений. (кстати, к Вашему вопросу о понимании относительности) Такие же примеры Вы можете увидеть в жизни. Кто-то тренькает на гитаре или фальшиво поет, а у Вас это вызывает диссонанс, поскольку Вы слышите фальшь, которую кто-то просто не слышит

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.10.2010)

----------


## VladimirS

> нет, не совсем бесовщина....
> есть кодирование и де-кодирование человека.... часто на звук...
> бывает человек как бы "закрыт"......
> например: предыдущая жизнь трагически оборвалась.... и у человека проявились блоки в этой жизни..... в виде СТРАХА.... техник много... но они ВСЕ временные.. а в буддизме техники с медитацией, визуализацией, тонингом (мантры) и прочая - более эффективные....


Насчет блоков да. Я вот например родился мертвым. Меня удушила пуповина.
Отшлепали, оживили. Что уж они там в это время говорили или кричали. Может психику мне и покривили. Или позже.
Может быть и сказывается нападение на меня в младенчестве колдуний.
Знаете...эти...которые по ветру порчу направляют.
Меня(мать рассказывает) сильно тогда плющило.
И меня другая бабка наговорной водой вылечила.
Может быть у меня в мозгах все эти конструкции(блоки-деблокировки) остались и как хлам на дороге, где должны быстро бегать мысли?

И уже много лет спустя меня что-то защищало от другой атаки колдуна (был один у нас экспериментатор) У меня тогда, ночью было сильное давление на мозги. Как будто кто-то давит, но не может продавить защиту. Я проснулся от боли и давление ушло.

А вот.....буддисткие техники, которые эффективнее...я за!
Вот только бы кто-то меня просканировал и показал мне мой путь.
Который бы я осилил.

Вот это главное, что мне счас надо.
Найти свой путь в буддистких и других тибетских (дзог чен и тд) практиках. Которых похоже что много.

Как найти?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> кстати, в англию ездит один из дзогченовцев.. но он не походит на типичных ДО... и прибежище своеобразное получал.... и заработок ... позволяет учится за границей...


 :Big Grin:  Май, ну я понимаю обидел, но уж чего так-то?  :Smilie:  А я еще среди членов ДО знаю труЪ шаманов, труЪ христианцев и т.п. А еще один труЪ дзогченпа вообще тогел дает за бабки. Это о чем говорит?  :Smilie:

----------


## Майя П

> Насчет блоков да. Я вот например родился мертвым. Меня удушила пуповина.
> Как найти?


про всяких бесов - не нужно фиксироваться и питать их... :Confused: 
а про пуповину - это имбридинг http://www.gumer.info/bibliotek_Buks.../palmer/06.php - исследовали на западе... интересная вещь, часто трагическая....детские впечатления и стратегия поведения взрослого...(например вот это: Наличие братьев и сестер - еще один важный фактор среды воспитания. В целом, перворожденные обычно являются консервативными и авторитарными защитниками status quo. Последующие дети обычно более склонны к новаторству, свободомыслию и больше беспокоятся о равноправии и честности.)
хотя человек приходит в буддизм - когда устает....

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А вот.....буддисткие техники, которые эффективнее...я за!
> Вот только бы кто-то меня просканировал и показал мне мой путь.
> Который бы я осилил.
> 
> Вот это главное, что мне счас надо.
> Найти свой путь в буддистких и других тибетских (дзог чен и тд) практиках. Которых похоже что много.
> 
> Как найти?


Ой, Володь, сейчас вас кусАть будут за все нежные места  :Smilie:  Оно все понятно, но если Вам в буддизм за техниками, то лучше к симорронцам и прочим шведам.  :Smilie:  Не стоит оно того Учение осваивать ради мирских практик. они потому и называются вторичными, что устраняют то, что мешают ОСНОВНОЙ ЦЕЛИ, которая выход из круговорота страданий на благо всех ЖС (живых существ)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.10.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> вы знаете их - эти практики, способы...? или по принципу 70х годов: "не читали, но осуждаем!..." в русле фанатизмов?
> все не так просто.....
> вот остеопатия - так в ХОРОШИХ руках - просто ЭФФЕКТ!... автор - католический монах в конце 19 века (Англия)
> так что ВСЕХ под одну сторону баррикад? на мой скромный взгляд - глупо отталкивать то что не ясно и не понятно...широким слоям
> кстати, в англию ездит один из дзогченовцев.. но он не походит на типичных ДО... и прибежище своеобразное получал.... и заработок ... позволяет учится за границей...


?! католический монах "я-магнит для денег" что ли написал? или в создании "Техники исполнения желаний" Лазарева поучаствовал? Если я пишу что-то утвердительное - значит знаю о чем пишу. Лично техники аля-"я-магнит для денег" не испытывал, но наблюдал более чем достаточно их использовавших. Милионеров среди них не оприбавилось).  причем тут вами описанное к сабжу ? : 



> Здравствуйте.
> 
> Как оценивают люди знающие буддизм, технологии успеха и исполнения желаний ?

----------


## Майя П

> ?! католический монах "я-магнит для денег" что ли написал? или в создании "Техники исполнения желаний" Лазарева поучаствовал? Если я пишу что-то утвердительное - значит знаю о чем пишу. Лично техники аля-"я-магнит для денег" не испытывал, но наблюдал более чем достаточно их использовавших. Милионеров среди них не обнаружилось).  причем тут вами описанное к сабжу ? :


лазарева не читала... что за техники а-ля - магнит??? :EEK!:

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Пост № 1 в данной теме  :Smilie:

----------

Майя П (10.10.2010)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Уважаемые, а есть ли в буддизме приемы визуализационных подарков людям. Во благо?


В буддизме любые благопожелания во благо. Можно начинать развитие благожелательности с тех, кого вы любите, а потом постепенно доберётесь и до тех, кого ненавидите  :Smilie:

----------

Артем Тараненко (10.10.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (11.10.2010)

----------


## VladimirS

> Последующие дети обычно более склонны к новаторству, свободомыслию и больше беспокоятся о равноправии и честности.)
> хотя человек приходит в буддизм - когда устает....


Блинн...прямо про меня :-)





> Ой, Володь, сейчас вас кусАть будут за все нежные места  Оно все понятно, но если Вам в буддизм за техниками, то лучше к симорронцам и прочим шведам.


Я некорректно употребил слово техника?
Я ж имел ввиду разновидность буддистких подходов.
Карма Кагью, Дзог чен....ещё другие.

Они же...насколько я понял разные, чтобы донести до РАЗНЫХ людей учение Будды?

Я ж в этом смысле.
Так что....уважаемые, извиняйте за терминологию.
Как могу, так и излагаю :-)

----------


## Aion

> Вот только бы кто-то меня просканировал и показал мне мой путь.
> Который бы я осилил.
> 
> Вот это главное, что мне счас надо.


Время и место своего рождения в личном сообщении укажите, и будет Вам Ваш путь.

----------


## VladimirS

Насчет "Я магнит для денег". Это аудиоустановки, хитрым способом внедряемые (по своему желанию) в психику.
Но они на мой взгляд вполне здраве и ведут не к "Задуши конкурентов, обворуй и разбогатей", а  "Я предпринимаю энергичные усилия по зарабатыванию денег", "Я с желанием берусь за каждую ситуацию, в которой можно работать и зарабатывать. Я настроен на плодотворный и эффективный труд".

Мне кажется, что это лучше, чем апатия.
тем паче...что у нас в старне больше непрофессионалов и делитантов, чем профи.

Активная доминанта, вместо апатичной, деградационной упертости.
Цепляния за уныние.

Может всё такие не зло это?
Может это все таки в одном ряду с бодрящей гимнастикой, бегом, гантелями, футболом, оздоравливающим бегом, воллейболом?

Или всё таки категоричное НЕТ?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Не, вы просто там про ведьм с колдунами.  :Smilie:  Тут часть народа критические материалисты и эмпириокритицисты  :Smilie:

----------


## Майя П

> Или всё таки категоричное НЕТ?


буддизм не приемлет крайные взгляды.... это срединный путь, без крайностей и фанатизма... знать меру ....

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> буддизм не приемлет крайные взгляды.... это срединный путь, без крайностей и фанатизма... знать меру ....


 :Big Grin:  Охота в меру, рыбалка, там, всяческая... Отворожу и осметанлю в меру. Май, Вы иногда задумывайтесь над высказываниями

----------


## VladimirS

> Не, вы просто там про ведьм с колдунами.  Тут часть народа критические материалисты и эмпириокритицисты


Да ну....какие они материалисты.
Нормальные буддисты, говорящие о богах и аде как о России, материках, городах. И прочем...хорошо известном.

Хотя...я тут новичок. Всего не знаю.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Это просто сюда Бао еще не заходил  :Smilie: )))))))))))))

----------

Буль (11.10.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> Вечные неудачники в поисках космической халявы.



До некоторых потом доходит что можно на таких же неудачниках ищущих космической халявы заработать давая им уроки как этой халявой завладеть :Big Grin:

----------


## VladimirS

Кстати, насчет срединности пути. Да, это здравый ориентир. Но конечно, наверное, не буквальный :-)
Мне , например, когда-то очень помогла книжка одного ....сейчас очень порицаемого человека. Учёного. Его во всем мире мешают с грязью. Жупелом сделали.
А его книга помогла мне пересмотреть свои проблемы из фатальных, в решаемые.
Книга небезупречная, но...её общая направленность мне многое открыла.
Это же тоже помощь.
Хоть и далекая от результатов эффективной  практики.
(эхх...постараюсь больше не отвлекаться)

----------


## VladimirS

> До некоторых потом доходит что можно на таких же неудачниках ищущих космической халявы заработать давая им уроки как этой халявой завладеть


Мне кажется....интернет давно изменил эту область. :-)
Торренты уже давно обломали этих зарабатывающих. 

А реальные семинары , с деньгами и лекторами уже схлынули.
Уж слишком распостранился скепсис.
Но.....есть ещё островки. Амвэй например.
Люди идут туда и платят немалые деньги. Видимо чтобы хоть там, на встречах, получить, хоть и искусственное, но человеческое тепло, единодушие, энтузиазм, уверенность.

Может быть этим людям очень одиноко и они идут туда. Отдают деньги, но не плачут.
Может быть как временная анестезия. А потом может быть дальше пойдут.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Насчет "Я магнит для денег"...


Я придерживаюсь точки зрения, что при правильной духовной практике надобностей в психотренингах и самоустановках не возникнет. У меня фантазии не хватит представить Далай-Ламу или ЧННР програмирующего свою психику настройкой "Я предпринимаю энергичные усилия по зарабатыванию денег"  :Smilie:  
Буддизм не предпологает апатичного отношения к окружающему миру (наподобие пришел домой -погрузился в шамадху и все , мне больше ничего не надо, я - практикую!) как возможно кто-нибуть думает. Желание и стремление достичь освобождения и помочь освободиться другим - цель весьма высокая и непростая, требующая немалых усилий ( по крайней мере до достижения определенного этапа  :Smilie:  )Здесь места нет для упадничества и деградации.

----------

Буль (11.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (11.10.2010)

----------


## Denli

> Меня сильно пугает утверждение Сергея Лазарева, что мол техники исполнения желания убивают ваше будущее.


А кто такой этот самый Сергей Лазарев? Кем из учителей подтверждена его квалификация?

----------

Ersh (11.10.2010)

----------


## VladimirS

И по самОй теме. По сути. Моим простым взглядом.

Если те недостатки моей психики (непонятные страхи, комплексы, мрачности и их следствия в жизни) это  проявления плохой кармы, то внедрение туда же, в мозги , позитивных доминант что?
Колдовство-хитрость-финт за счет сжигания хорошей кармы, или это подвижки хорошей кармы к улучшению моего состояния?

пусть может быть неуклюжие, неизяшные, но подвижки к здоровью?

Которые не родня магиям, которые .....которые....а кстати, как могут магии сделать вред, если просишь только для себя и не в ущерб другим?
Одно дело навести порчу (нафик она мне не нужна, вредить кому-то), а другое дело попросить для себя, с призказкой "Если это угодно Богу, если это не во вред другим существам"?

Может все таки просьба о милости отличается от , "а ну как я поколдую, хитростью возьму что надо. Есть у меня заговоры!".

А?
Уважаемые, добрые люди?

----------


## VladimirS

> А кто такой этот самый Сергей Лазарев? Кем из учителей подтверждена его квалификация?


А он вроде как их христианской парадигмы.
Не православие и Евангелие вроде у него во главе угла.
Но написал много книг под общим названием "Диагностика кармы".
Что да, несколько странно. (слово карма)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Володь, Вы хотите полный комплекс ответов на все вопросы в одной теме  :Smilie:

----------


## VladimirS

Артем, можно глядеть на мои вопросы и дополнения только как на дополнительную информацию обо мне.
Я ж всё об одном и том же..но ИМХО с разных сторон.

Пусть все отвечают и учавствуют в теме в той мере, какую считают нужной :-)
Ведь...с другой стороны, я тоже не могу воспринять сразу многое.
У меня оперативки мало. Спотыкается она о какие то препятствия. Бедолага.
Быстрый автомобиль ей подарить что ли? Или бензин...
Нет! Лучше пару гигобайт памяти РАМ или процессор:-)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

у меня сегодня был случай буквально два часа назад(если не считать пред идущих):еду в маршрутке,ко мне подходит зрелая дама в молчаливом требовании уплаты за про езд(1.50 гривни),машинально достаю кошелек-извлекаю двадцать гривен и вспоминаю что у меня есть мелочь-достаю 1.50 грн(купюра в 20 в другой руке на виду)и отдаю,она,достает тоже купюру в 20 гривен и молча дает мне-итого:заплатил полторы гривны,получил 20...

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Красиво  :Smilie:

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

жаль Вы не присутствовали... :Cool: 
впрчем я о том что составные удачи могут быть разные и не обязательно нам по нраву

----------


## Буль

> у меня сегодня был случай буквально два часа назад(если не считать пред идущих):еду в маршрутке,ко мне подходит зрелая дама в молчаливом требовании уплаты за про езд(1.50 гривни),машинально достаю кошелек-извлекаю двадцать гривен и вспоминаю что у меня есть мелочь-достаю 1.50 грн(купюра в 20 в другой руке на виду)и отдаю,она,достает тоже купюру в 20 гривен и молча дает мне-итого:заплатил полторы гривны,получил 20...


Не брать то, что Вам не принадлежит - не хватило чести?

----------


## Леонид Ш

> у меня сегодня был случай буквально два часа назад(если не считать пред идущих):еду в маршрутке,ко мне подходит зрелая дама в молчаливом требовании уплаты за про езд(1.50 гривни),машинально достаю кошелек-извлекаю двадцать гривен и вспоминаю что у меня есть мелочь-достаю 1.50 грн(купюра в 20 в другой руке на виду)и отдаю,она,достает тоже купюру в 20 гривен и молча дает мне-итого:заплатил полторы гривны,получил 20...


И Вы взяли?  :EEK!:

----------


## Майя П

странно: до правки там было что то вроде - "на выходе я отдал ей деньги 20 грн обратно...." :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

да, смешная правка  :Big Grin:  

последующий выступающий выглядит.... мм как бы поддерживает воровство...


> Красиво

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Ну да. История с тихо подсунутыми в карман 20 гривнами мне тоже больше понравилась. Типа потом тетечка пришла домой, а в кармане 20 гривен  :Smilie: 

Теперь какая-то некрасивая история

----------


## Майя П

Назар Бай - вам можно в политику с грязными технологиями... пробуете? :Big Grin:

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

отдал то отдал хотя и не ей в руки,дело не в этом!
Вы все здесь не заметили главное-составляющие так называемого успеха-если это можно назвать успехом
ПС признюсь меня уклол ответ Артёма Тараненко,потому что деньги я отдал не сразу-но поддался искушению,поэтому поправил сообщение.

----------


## Майя П

> отдал то отдал хотя и не ей в руки,дело не в этом!
> Вы все здесь не заметили главное-составляющие так называемого успеха-если это можно назвать успехом


заметила... но это не успех... это гемморой в будущем.... система очень жестко сцеплена
а потом мелковато как то.....
вот бывают более сложные вещи.... вот там надо мозгами раскинуть: или журавль или синица - там действительно.... проблема...

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (11.10.2010)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

Вот напоследок об этом и думал.

----------


## Майя П

> Вот напоследок об этом и думал.


мой скромный жизненный опыт подсказывает те, кто КРЫСЯТНИЧАЕТ постоянно - у них потом даже на хлеб нет денег.... и привыкают так жить.... тут своруют, там прихватят.....  :Mad: , весело... а потом мелочовку тырят из карманов.. веселуха

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

КРЫСЯТНИЧАТЬ-ЗНАЧИТ БРАТЬ В ТЕМНУЮ БЕЗ СПРОСА У СВОИХ ПОДЕЛЬНИКОВ :Smilie: 
Пути дхармы-интересный вопрос,возмОЖНО В ПОСЛЕДСТВИИ-окажется что если бы"Аннушка не разлей масло у турникета-Миша Берлиоз остался бы с головой"

----------


## Майя П

> КРЫСЯТНИЧАТЬ-ЗНАЧИТ БРАТЬ В ТЕМНУЮ БЕЗ СПРОСА У СВОИХ ПОДЕЛЬНИКОВ
> Пути дхармы-интересный вопрос,возмОЖНО В ПОСЛЕДСТВИИ-окажется что если бы"Аннушка не разлей масло у турникета-Миша Берлиоз остался бы с головой"



а Аннушка уже разлила масло - мы то существуем и обусловленны.... :Smilie: 
(мелкие копейки таскать из карманов.... это так образно - про крысятничество..художественное оформление  :Big Grin: .)

----------

Буль (11.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> ПС признюсь меня уклол ответ Артёма Тараненко,потому что деньги я отдал не сразу-но поддался искушению,поэтому поправил сообщение.


Ну вот так вот. Я-то как раз порадовался, что хватило силы деньги вернуть.  :Smilie: 

Ну и тоже не понял в чем тут заключается успех.

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (11.10.2010)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

пройдя турникет,стою в ожидании девушки комсомолки...

----------


## Майя П

> пройдя турникет,стою в ожидании девушки комсомолки...


не очень хорошая стратегия, хотя многие придерживаются такой модели....
можно еще быстро-быстро фланировать... :Big Grin: 
как охотничья собака, сразу МНОГО вариантов прокачиваете :Cool:

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (11.10.2010)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Ну вот так вот. Я-то как раз порадовался, что хватило силы деньги вернуть. 
> 
> Ну и тоже не понял в чем тут заключается успех.


действительно-обычная рассеянность

----------


## Майя П

> потому что деньги я отдал не сразу-но поддался искушению,поэтому поправил сообщение.


а потом пришло сожаление? так бывает...

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

ну вот трамвай уже близко...

----------


## Ersh

Можно, конечно, ходить на всякие тренинги, пробовать всякие птихотехники, птичек слушать, карму диагностировать - но вот я что-то никогда не слышщал, чтобы любители таких тренингов становились богаче и здоровее. Вечно там какие-то тетки в пуховых беретах да лузеры трутся. А вот их "тренеры" - это да, они богатеют.

----------

Won Soeng (12.10.2010), Буль (11.10.2010), Леонид Ш (11.10.2010), Майя П (11.10.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.10.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (11.10.2010), Содпа Тхарчен (11.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (11.10.2010)

----------


## Майя П

> Можно, конечно, ходить на всякие тренинги, пробовать всякие птихотехники, птичек слушать, карму диагностировать - но вот я что-то никогда не слышщал, чтобы любители таких тренингов становились богаче и здоровее. Вечно там какие-то тетки в пуховых беретах да лузеры трутся. А вот их "тренеры" - это да, они богатеют.


у кого есть деньги - они индивидуально..... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ersh

> у кого есть деньги - они индивидуально.....


Как правило они этим начинают заниматься в период кризиса середины жизни, но уж точно не для больше заработать. Секреты больших денег совершенно другие.

----------

Майя П (11.10.2010)

----------


## VladimirS

> А вот их "тренеры" - это да, они богатеют.


А по логике ведь не должны бы.
Обманом ведь зарабатывают. 
Карма должна бы их тогда откинуть назад, к разбитому корыту.

Разве на них карма не распостраняется?

Это если обманом.
Но я был на таком одном. Мне не помогло, а вот большинству помогло.
И пусть этот тренинг поднял их по тону не навсегда, но поднял. И у них появился такой опыт.
Полезный опыт.
Который позволил им осознать вещи, которые были раньше недоступны.

----------

Майя П (11.10.2010)

----------


## Sadhak

> Но я был на таком одном. Мне не помогло, а вот большинству помогло


Если Вы были только на одном, откуда знаете что "большинству помогло"? Уже к концу занятия так быстро помогает или Вы потом всех участников обзвонили с анкетой?
Не лучший способ рекламирования "сервиса", на Бф таких умников уже была тьма - в стиле "помогите разобраться" с подробными ссылками.
По теме, думаю так легко "богатство" не отследить, поскольку вопрос кармический и корнями далеко в прошлое. Если бы богатство зависело от хитрости, гнусности, добродетели, ума или поддавалось бы "практике богатства", то четко было бы видно, что соответственно все злодеи, святые, умники или практики непременно бы бы были богатыми. Но думаю, все имеют жизненные примеры, что это не работает или работает наоборот и вообще не имеет диагноза "я разбогател (обеднел) потому что.."
Я 20 лет бизнесом занимаюсь, куча друзей и знакомых в этой "теме" и за это время был свидетелем стольких подъемов и падений, что точно уверен в том, что причину так просто не вычислить, а соответственно метода и рецепта "богатства" по крайней мере в этой жизни не найти, впрочем как и раскопать их в прошлых как некий источник из-за полнейшей взаимообусловленности  :Smilie: .

----------

Митару (11.10.2010)

----------


## Алексей Е

автор темы не про бизнес вопрос задал, но вот все-таки, рискну поделиться ссылкой. По теме заработать деньги (замечу, не притянуть магическими шутками (читать - штуками) и самовнушением) очень хорошо пишет Александр Левитас www.levitas.ru  Всем нам деньги пока нужны, и кто-то видит, как их можно заработать больше. А по поводу симорона и т.д., думаю на БФ не найти отношения к таким вещам лучше, чем к сектам и эзотерике и это правильно. Как там программисты говорят: не плодите лишних сущностей?

----------


## Ersh

Я тоже рискну поделиться ссылкой:
http://newsru.com/cinema/08oct2010/glory.html
В Южной Корее повесилась автор 20 книг о счастье

----------

Ho Shim (12.10.2010), Алексей Е (11.10.2010), Артем Тараненко (11.10.2010), Денис Евгеньев (12.10.2010), Кузьмич (12.10.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (11.10.2010)

----------


## Ersh

> А по логике ведь не должны бы.
> Обманом ведь зарабатывают. 
> Карма должна бы их тогда откинуть назад, к разбитому корыту.
> 
> Разве на них карма не распостраняется?


Откуда Вы знаете, как карма на них действует? Вон, Лазарев, поговаривают, от алкоголизма бегал лечиться по ламам... Только в книгах он об этом не напишет...

----------

Буль (11.10.2010)

----------


## Neroli

У меня подруга по институту увлекалась Лазаревым, пока на прием к нему не попала, после чего долго плевалась - лохотрон. Он им (с мужем) гадости предсказывал, ничего не сбылось, они богатые и успешные.

----------

Ersh (11.10.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.10.2010)

----------


## Поляков

> Вон, Лазарев, поговаривают, от алкоголизма бегал лечиться по ламам...


Значит он сам верит в эзотерическую ахинею, неожиданно. Всегда казалось, что подобные деятели трезво смотрят на такие вещи.

----------


## Майя П

здесь главное - мотивация... 
у части людей есть несомненно врожденные (таланты и способности из прошлых жизней) способности - но когда во главу угла ставятся ДЕНЬГИ - то все таланты уходят.... . И еще важное - способности подпитываются и усиливаются от помощи ПРОСТЫМ людям... а здесь чрезмерное увлечение деньгами  :Mad:

----------


## Ersh

Есть такое понятие - традиция.  Это когда методы опробываются и подтверждаются поколениями, столетиями, если не тысячелетиями. Никто не знает, как безобидная с первого взгляда практика аукнется лет через пять, да что там - через год. Даже сами изобретатели этих методов.

----------

Алексей Е (11.10.2010), Артем Тараненко (11.10.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (11.10.2010), Майя П (11.10.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.10.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (11.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (11.10.2010)

----------


## Алексей Е

Вообще, в одном ответе топикстартеру, есть ссылка на книгу ЧННР, там, в начале книги Шесть ваджрных строф, очень хорошо показывают, к чему стоит стремиться, по-моему, особенно последний абзац. Далее в книге, думаю, и методы раскрываются.

----------

Артем Тараненко (11.10.2010)

----------


## VladimirS

> Откуда Вы знаете, как карма на них действует? Вон, Лазарев, поговаривают, от алкоголизма бегал лечиться по ламам... Только в книгах он об этом не напишет...


А что, карма по разному действует?
Я читал только об её однозначном действии, без особых вариаций.
Плохая - плохо, хорошая - хорошо.





> У меня подруга по институту увлекалась Лазаревым, пока на прием к нему не попала, после чего долго плевалась - лохотрон. Он им (с мужем) гадости предсказывал, ничего не сбылось, они богатые и успешные.


Я вот чего не понимаю.
Если человек хитрит, лжёт, то как это можно делать лет 20?! И написуя каждый год по книге?!
Ведь наверное невозможно жить во лжи. Это же космическое неуютство, дискомфорт.
Не понимаю....

.........................
Коррект . Забыл добавить важное слово ПУБЛИЧНО лжёт.
Публично то.....вааще мне кажется, что отягощает...

----------


## VladimirS

О....так мне тут книгу порекомендовали?
Я только сейчас сообразил и открыл её. (ещё не все особенности тут знаю).
Да...буду читать.

----------


## Neroli

> Я вот чего не понимаю.
> Если человек хитрит, лжёт, то как это можно делать лет 20?! И написуя каждый год по книге?!
> Ведь наверное невозможно жить во лжи. Это же космическое неуютство, дискомфорт.
> Не понимаю....


А как политики живут? Если пипл хавает, почему нет?

----------

Secundus (12.10.2010), Буль (11.10.2010)

----------


## Ersh

> А что, карма по разному действует?
> Я читал только об её однозначном действии, без особых вариаций.
> Плохая - плохо, хорошая - хорошо.
> Я вот чего не понимаю.
> Если человек хитрит, лжёт, то как это можно делать лет 20?! И написуя каждый год по книге?!
> Ведь наверное невозможно жить во лжи. Это же космическое неуютство, дискомфорт.
> Не понимаю....


Так он может в прошлой жизни хорошей кармы набрал, вот и растрачивает. Ну если бухает - как тут почуствуешь? Весь в дерьме, но не чувствует, тоже карма.

----------

Буль (11.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (11.10.2010)

----------


## Юрий К.

> За счет использования в программах эффекта бинауральных биений мозг переводится в тета-состояние, характерное для гениальных озарений. В этом состоянии полноценно функционируют сразу два полушария головного мозга и информация записывается в подсознание, минуя фильтры сознания.


Всю тему не просмотрел, но тем не менее и мои 3 коп.

Не в контексте техник успеха, а просто хотел послушать звуки природы (зимой - шум морского прибоя) при помощи проги Natural Sound Therapy. Там можно всякие комбинации из шума волн, дождя, птичек, лягушек, цикад и медитативной музыки самостоятельно составлять + эти самые бинаруральные альфа-, бета-, тета, дельта-ритмы, т.е. звуки определенной частоты. 

Мне все нравилось до тех пор, пока я не включал эти звуки. С ними был дискомофорт. Тот психолог (Вит Цинев), у которого скачивал эту прогу с сайта, на форуме писал, что у него от них голова начинает болеть. Так что с бинаруральными ритмами все индивидуально, как я понял.

Насчет того, что эти техники научно обоснованы - сомнительно. На мой взгляд, это не научное знание, а типа "иногда помогающей практики" (здесь достаточно узнать, в каких рецензируемых журналах публиковались результаты исследований). Гомеопатия ведь тоже не полное шарлатанство, кому-то помогает же. Есть также масса техник психотерапии, они иногда дают поразительные результаты, но чтобы строгие клинические испытания провести, как положено по академическим стандартам (строго научное знание, технология его "изготовления"), это большая редксоть.

Т.е., как мне кажется, это знание типа "практика показывает, что", но не строго научное знание.

----------

Буль (11.10.2010)

----------


## VladimirS

> + эти самые бинаруральные альфа-, бета-, тета, дельта-ритмы, т.е. звуки определенной частоты.


Вы ничего не говорите про речевые настрои, которые туда якобы вписаны.
Так они там есть, или нет?

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

Друзья!Извините з а оффтопик-похоже я таки дождался своего трамвая-сегодня приехал домой после работы-захожу в магазин,купить сигарет-залез в свой карман-кошелька нет а с ним и суммы-в 40 гривен... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Юрий К.

> Вы ничего не говорите про речевые настрои, которые туда якобы вписаны.
> Так они там есть, или нет?


Вы не поняли, я не пользовался программами, о которых вы писали. Пользовался только Natural Sound Therapy. По самому названию видно  :Smilie: , что там нет никаких речевых настроев. Это просто звуки природы + бинауральные ритмы, подключение которых у меня и вызывало дискфорт. Я обратил ваше внимание на то, что сами по себе бинауральные ритмы могут вызывать дискомфорт. Не всем комфортно "резонировать"  с синтетическим тета-ритмом.  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Если человек недостаточно (для себя) богат, недостаточно (для себя) счастлив, недостаточно (для себя) любим, недостаточно (для себя) свободен - значит он держится за что-то такое, что исключает богатство, счастье, любовь и свободу.

И чаще всего это "что-то" - жадность, похоть, черствость и зависть.

А технологии успеха можно смело разделить на две. Те что эксплуатируют эти пороки и те, что помогают от них избавиться.

Есть только одна действительно волшебная технология успеха. Быть в чем-то очень полезным людям и выбирать только тех, кто эту пользу наилучшим образом может применить.

----------

Майя П (12.10.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (13.10.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Друзья!Извините з а оффтопик-похоже я таки дождался своего трамвая-сегодня приехал домой после работы-захожу в магазин,купить сигарет-залез в свой карман-кошелька нет а с ним и суммы-в 40 гривен...


Я так понимаю что, в аспекте этой аферы, по случаю, Вы с лёгкостью компенсируете себе эту сумасшедшую сумму, обманув ещё двух кондукторш.

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Я так понимаю что, в аспекте этой аферы, по случаю, Вы с лёгкостью компенсируете себе эту сумасшедшую сумму, обманув ещё двух кондукторш.


Ваша подпись-пожелание счастья,спасибо Вам за это. я немножко даже рад что потерял эти деньги,ведь хорошо что плата за искушение-какая-то сумма,могло бы быть все совсем иначе :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## VladimirS

Вчера поообщался с одной духовно развитой женщиной.
  Она очень хорошо относится к Лазареву и неплохо это обосновала.
(Да и карма в раннем христианстве была.)

Слухи могут разные ходить....так что, не будем опираться на них .

----------


## VladimirS

> Я обратил ваше внимание на то, что сами по себе бинауральные ритмы могут вызывать дискомфорт. Не всем комфортно "резонировать"  с синтетическим тета-ритмом.


Аааа...понятно. Но тогда становится вообще непонятно :-)
Голова у меня побаливала от позитивных изменений-движух, или просто от нейтральных бинауральных воздействий.





> Если человек недостаточно (для себя) богат, недостаточно (для себя) счастлив, недостаточно (для себя) любим, недостаточно (для себя) свободен - значит он держится за что-то такое, что исключает богатство, счастье, любовь и свободу.


Весь вопрос и ПРОБЛЕМИЩА в том, что ОН ли САМ держится?
И зачем ему держаться за эту фигню, если он в добром здравии и в моменты спокойного самоосознавания не хочет этого держания?

Я всё таки понимаю это как действующее в нем ИНООПРЕДЕЛЕНИЕ.
То, что слепо и тупо действует как механизм, не слушаясь доводов разума.

Как , например, страх замкнутого пространства.
Человек понимает, что этот страх их прошлого, и совсем никакой опасности нет в лифте, или квартире.
Но этот гадский страх крепко вписался в систему защиты организма и работает ДОМИНАНТНО. Подминая разум.
Ему нынешние доводы разума по барабану.

Вот в чем беда, трагедия отдельного человека. :Frown:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вчера поообщался с одной духовно развитой женщиной.
>   Она очень хорошо относится к Лазареву и неплохо это обосновала.
> (Да и карма в раннем христианстве была.)
> 
> Слухи могут разные ходить....так что, не будем опираться на них .


В искажённом варианте учение о карме в христианстве есть и сейчас — в виде посмертного воздаяния за грехи.
Что касается раннего христианства, то все нью-эйджеры любят говорить о том, что там было учение о перерождении.
Но на самом деле было оно не во всём раннем христианстве, а только лишь у Оригена, и было у него не учение о перерождении, подобное буддийскому или хотя бы индуистскому, а учение о предсуществовании душ, которое заключается в том, что души постепенно перевоплощаются в более и более совершенных телах (совсем как у нынешних нью-эйджеров, кажется, может, они за это его и любят?), и высказывал он только в раннем произведении «О началах» на правах размышлений и гипотез, а в подних работах сам же критиковал идею перерождения.
Так что не все духовно развитые женщины одинаково полезны  :Smilie:

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (13.10.2010)

----------


## VladimirS

Цхултрим Тращи, спасибо за информацию :-)

(зря я не добавил сразу, что эта женщина не считает, что Лазарев в христианской парадигме. Она считает, что он не приверженец чего-то одного и он вне рамок.)

Но...лично мне интереснее было бы узнать мнения по другой линии этой темы.

Например во второй части моего поста #111

Может кто чего знает?

----------


## Майя П

> Друзья!Извините з а оффтопик-похоже я таки дождался своего трамвая-сегодня приехал домой после работы-захожу в магазин,купить сигарет-залез в свой карман-кошелька нет а с ним и суммы-в 40 гривен...


это не трамвай.... 
это отработка кармы... отплатили за что-то... :Wink:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Весь вопрос и ПРОБЛЕМИЩА в том, что ОН ли САМ держится?
> И зачем ему держаться за эту фигню, если он в добром здравии и в моменты спокойного самоосознавания не хочет этого держания?


Потому что привык держаться, вот и держится. Собственно, буддийская практика, если очень упрощённо понимать, и состоит в том, чтобы научиться постоянно находиться в «спокойном сознавании» и таким образом отвыкнуть от этой плохой привычки.

----------


## Майя П

> Потому что привык держаться, вот и держится. Собственно, буддийская практика, если очень упрощённо понимать, и состоит в том, чтобы научиться постоянно находиться в «спокойном сознавании» и таким образом отвыкнуть от этой плохой привычки.


"держаться"- уже по определению - есть напряжение.....

спокойное осознавание - вещь немного неуютная в большом городе... мешает: особенно когда двигаешься на машине - едешь гораздо медленнее (меньше 100км/ч :Cry: ) и раслабленно  :Mad:  Пытаешься стимулироваться, например разозлиться - но не могу... что делать?

----------


## VladimirS

> Потому что привык держаться, вот и держится.


Как можно привыкнуть к чему-то неприятному? К постуде например, или дорожной пыли?

Всё равно ведь стремишся этого избегать.
Это не становится наравне со здоровьем или приятным воздухом соснового бора.

Не понимаю....как можно держаться за то, чего не хочешь?
Если это доставляет душевную боль.

Не понимаю.....обьяснение этого привычкой.

----------


## Майя П

> Как можно привыкнуть к чему-то неприятному?


привыкают... в данный момент по ТВ идет программа по медицине: ведущий с хроническим насморком... привык  :Big Grin: 
и окружающие привыкли и не слышат французского прононса....

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> эта женщина не считает, что Лазарев в христианской парадигме.


Более того, даже среди эзотериков широко распротранено мнение, что Лазарев и его методика подходят исключительно Лазареву  :Smilie:  не сочтите за антирекламу, просто сам некоторое время занимался этой и подобной фигней. Пустое это, поверьте.

Как говорил наш лектор в институте: Работайте, ребята, с первоисточником.

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (13.10.2010)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Как можно привыкнуть к чему-то неприятному?


Как люди привыкают к курению или там к алкоголю? В похмелье ведь тоже мало приятного, и в никотиновой ломке.

(на всякий случай для модераторов —я не пропагандирую такое привыкание)

----------


## Майя П

> Как люди привыкают .. к алкоголю?


,

алкоголь кажется - только следствие: анестезия к окружающему миру...
как говорит Акиньшина - алкоголь - это прокладка между миром и человеком... :EEK!: , если хотите - способ защиты... для определенной категории - тупиковая форма...

----------


## VladimirS

Привыкнуть одно, а смириться другое.
Не знаю как точнее сказать......

Но я лично не привык и ....не хочу иноопределений в своем поведении и жизни.

----------


## Майя П

> Привыкнуть одно, а смириться другое.
> Не знаю как точнее сказать......
> 
> Но я лично не привык и ....не хочу иноопределений в своем поведении и жизни.


 ВЕСЬ мир - это смесь чистого и нечистого....

----------


## Майя П

Технология успеха и исполнения желаний - это когда человек идет до конца: то есть ставит на карту ВСЕ.... этот принцип работает и в бизнесе и в буддизме.. или пан или пропал  :Big Grin:

----------

Леонид Ш (12.10.2010)

----------


## Ollerus

> Здравствуйте.
> 
> Как оценивают люди знающие буддизм, технологии успеха и исполнения желаний ?
> 
> Как к ним относиться?  Благо ли это? (для себя, психики, других живых существ)


желания - корни страданий ) их следствия - страдания, вряд ли являются благом

успех, исполнение желаний, в центре этого всегда стоит эго, эгоизм. для хинаяны и ваджраяны это приемлимо, для махаяны нет.

----------


## Майя П

> эго, эгоизм


минутку... давайте тогда ваше определение ЭГО и эгоизма

----------


## VladimirS

> ,
> 
> алкоголь кажется - только следствие: анестезия к окружающему миру...
> как говорит Акиньшина - алкоголь - это прокладка между миром и человеком..., если хотите - способ защиты... для определенной категории - тупиковая форма...


А ещё алкоголь притупляет блоки в психике. Позволяет быть более свободным от внутренних блоков и тормозов.
И если без перебора, то эффект близкий к оптимуму.
Справедливости ради это надо признать.





> желания - корни страданий ) их следствия - страдания, вряд ли являются благом
> 
> успех, исполнение желаний, в центре этого всегда стоит эго, эгоизм. .


Мдааа.....жёстко, но фиг подкопаешся, если доверять знаниям буддизма (а им трудно не доверять).
Это какой-то жестокий закон (я так его воспринимаю) холодно с ним, зябко.
Страшно.
Сразу вспомнилось выражение "Если вы что-то любите больше Бога, это у вас отнимается".

Трудно жить с этим холодным и жестоким утверждением, законом.
   Знаете чем от него веет? (тоже холодным)
Не хочешь страдать? Убей себя.

Может Будда что-то говорил про это утешительное?

----------


## Майя П

> А ещё алкоголь притупляет блоки в психике. Позволяет быть более свободным от внутренних блоков и тормозов.
> И если без перебора, то эффект близкий к оптимуму.
> Справедливости ради это надо признать.


доза эквивалентная 30 мл крепкого алкоголя - понижает внутренний ветер, и человек успокаивается... но это временная мера, которая делает человека безвольным существом... ибо лучше это производит сознанием.... а не превращаться в человекоподобное существо.... :Wink:

----------


## Николай Бе

Не хочу показаться параноиком, но периодические появления некоторых личностей на форуме по теме "симорон, любите жизнь, Кастанеда, Ницше, христианство и т.д." на 40-50 сообщений и исчезновение их потом в пустоту навевает определенные мысли. :О)))

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Не хочешь страдать? Убей себя.
> 
> Может Будда что-то говорил про это утешительное?


Утешайтесь. Это из Дхаммапады:




> 93
>      У него  уничтожены желанья,  и он не привязан к пище;  его удел -
> освобождение, свободное от деланий и условий.  Его стезя, как у птиц в
> небе, трудна для понимания.
> 
>      94
>      Чувства у  него  спокойны,  как  кони,  обузданные  возницей.  Он
> отказался от гордости и лишен желаний. Такому даже боги завидуют.
> 
> ...

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (13.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (12.10.2010)

----------


## Ollerus

> минутку... давайте тогда ваше определение ЭГО и эгоизма


эго это майя

----------

Майя П (12.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> ВЕСЬ мир - это смесь чистого и нечистого....


*завис*  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> эго это майя


С большой буквы бы  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## VladimirS

> Утешайтесь. Это из Дхаммапады:


93
У него уничтожены желанья, и он не привязан к пище; его удел -
освобождение, свободное от деланий и условий. 
-----------------Как про труп сказано.

94
Чувства у него спокойны, как кони, обузданные возницей. Он
отказался от гордости и лишен желаний. Такому даже боги завидуют.
----------------------Тоже недалеко.


96
У него спокойная мысль, и слово спокойно и деяние. У такого
спокойного и освобожденного - совершенное знание.
------------------------Вот это понятно и приятно.

97
Человек, который не верует и знает несозданное, разорвал
привязанности, положил конец счастью, отказался от желаний, - поистине
благороднейший человек.
--------------------------Пепец. Положил конец счастью....
Холодно....

(извините)

----------


## Neroli

> Не хочу показаться параноиком, но периодические появления некоторых личностей на форуме по теме "симорон, любите жизнь, Кастанеда, Ницше, христианство и т.д." на 40-50 сообщений и исчезновение их потом в пустоту навевает определенные мысли. :О)))


что это боты?

----------


## Aion

> С большой буквы бы


Есть такая буква! (с) 


> В самые ранние времена все, что вело к интенсификации самосознания, являлось необходимым средством самосохранения. Эта тенденция к формированию эго как выделенного центра сознания, была естественным инстинктом самосохранения, ибо путем фиксации границ между я и не-я человек защищал себя от безграничного как внутреннего, так и проникающего в него извне мира. Но после того, как это самоограничение было достигнуто, эго-тенденция становилась опасной, она постепенно вырождалась в духовный склероз. Чтобы предотвратить полное отделение и изоляцию (ментальное окостенение), необходимо было ввести альтруистическую тенденцию, противоположную эгоцентрической. После установления индивидуального необходимо вновь открыть связь со сверхиндивидуальным. Таким образом, после того как тенденция к самоутверждению достигла своего высшего пункта, развитие изменяет свое направление и восстанавливает гармонию (равновесие) посредством самоотрицания, ослабления сознания эго. В терминах современной психологии: тенденция самоутверждения экстравертивна, обращена к внешнему миру; тенденция к самоотрицанию интровертивна, т.е. направлена во внутренний мир, в котором и растворяется иллюзия Эго (ибо Эго может быть определено только в противопоставлении к внешнему миру). Экстравертивное и интровертивное движения столь же необходимы в жизни человечества, сколько вдох и выдох в жизни индивидуума.
> 
> Лама Анагарика Говинда
> ПСИХОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ УСТАНОВКА
> ФИЛОСОФИИ РАННЕГО БУДДИЗМА
> (СОГЛАСНО ТРАДИЦИИ АБХИДХАММЫ)


 :Cool:

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (13.10.2010), Содпа Тхарчен (15.11.2010)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Холодно....
> 
> (извините)


Тогда выбирайте путь Бодхисаттв, порождайте сострадание ко всем живым существам — и будет не до холода  :Smilie:

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (12.10.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (13.10.2010)

----------


## Майя П

> эго это майя



а-аааааа раскусили  :Big Grin: 
майя (санскр. — видимость, иллюзия) много вариантов, например http://bse.sci-lib.com/article072714.html
меня на самом деле нет  :Cool: 
а все таки что такое эго, какой смысл вкладываете?

----------


## Николай Бе

> что это боты?


Провокации, скучающие, преследующие цели внести сумятицу...
Вон, тема рядышком - про российского буддиста кто он? Такая же бесполезица.
99,9% флейма.
Включая и это сообщение. :О)))

----------

Neroli (12.10.2010)

----------


## VladimirS

> Тогда выбирайте путь Бодхисаттв, порождайте сострадание ко всем живым существам — и будет не до холода


Как-то это круто для меня.
Для начала бы я предпочел просто добрую жизнь.
Не ссориться, быть с родственными душами в мире , без как будто обязательными ударами судьбы по башке, как нечто неотьемлемое, как расплата за хорошее.
Как закон балланса какой-то.

----------


## Майя П

> Провокации, скучающие, преследующие цели внести сумятицу...
> Вон, тема рядышком - про российского буддиста кто он? Такая же бесполезица.
> 99,9% флейма.
> Включая и это сообщение. :О)))


за учениями - в монастырь!

----------


## Ollerus

> Как-то это круто для меня.
> Для начала бы я предпочел просто добрую жизнь.
> Не ссориться, быть с родственными душами в мире , без как будто обязательными ударами судьбы по башке, как нечто неотьемлемое, как расплата за хорошее.
> Как закон балланса какой-то.


закон баланса, конечно. в сознании достигшего невозвращения кроме спокойствия ничего нет. тапас, тепло здесь устремляется на духовные практики, на медитацию, на восторг от постижения, на преодоление объективных трудностей. наслаждения здесь присутствуют в изобилии, если они нужны. если подумать, желания тебя согревают?  желания тебя гоняют от одного объекта привязанности к другому, как белку в колесе. не вижу здесь никакого тепла. чтобы ни с кем не ссориться, нужно быть в мире с самим собой.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Как-то это круто для меня.
> Для начала бы я предпочел просто добрую жизнь.
> Не ссориться, быть с родственными душами в мире , без как будто обязательными ударами судьбы по башке, как нечто неотьемлемое, как расплата за хорошее.
> Как закон балланса какой-то.


Добрая жизнь —для начала уже неплохо.

----------


## VladimirS

> если подумать, желания тебя согревают?  желания тебя гоняют от одного объекта привязанности к другому, как белку в колесе. не вижу здесь никакого тепла. .


Желания.......
Не совсем понятная мне постановка вопроса.
Желания, когда я вижу возможность их реализации вполне нормальная вещь.
Начальные шаги. Это меня не угнетает.
А вот желание быть с родственной душой, но без надежды...то конечно гнетут.
Вернее..гнетет безнадёжность.
Как белку в колесе..... Не знаю, так ли.




> чтобы ни с кем не ссориться, нужно быть в мире с самим собой.


Наверное так. Только я не умею.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Весь вопрос и ПРОБЛЕМИЩА в том, что ОН ли САМ держится?
> И зачем ему держаться за эту фигню, если он в добром здравии и в моменты спокойного самоосознавания не хочет этого держания?
> 
> Я всё таки понимаю это как действующее в нем ИНООПРЕДЕЛЕНИЕ.
> То, что слепо и тупо действует как механизм, не слушаясь доводов разума.
> 
> Как , например, страх замкнутого пространства.
> Человек понимает, что этот страх их прошлого, и совсем никакой опасности нет в лифте, или квартире.
> Но этот гадский страх крепко вписался в систему защиты организма и работает ДОМИНАНТНО. Подминая разум.
> ...


Нет никакой проблемищи. Он САМ и есть то, за что держится. Сказать, что его что-то держит - значит совсем не понимать взаимообусловленного возникновения. Кого "его" то?

Дукха и заключается в том, что пять совокупностей хотели бы не изменяясь начать оказываться в других ситуациях. Весь верблюд, какой есть - и в игольное ушко.

Имя этому "иноопределению" - неведение. Если с закрытыми глазами человек идет и ударяется о стены и косяки - это не стены и косяки хотят его ударить, правда?

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (13.10.2010)

----------


## VladimirS

> Нет никакой проблемищи. 
>   Если с закрытыми глазами человек идет и ударяется о стены и косяки


Ваши слова. Вижу противоречие.
Лично для меня это именно проблемища.
Для мазохиста и стен - наверное нет.





> Имя этому "иноопределению" - неведение. Если с закрытыми глазами человек идет и ударяется о стены и косяки - это не стены и косяки хотят его ударить, правда?


Правда. Не стены.
И в данном случае я не вижу особой разницы в терминах.
Хоть как назови, повязка не спадает.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Хоть как назови, повязка не спадает.


Чтобы «снять повязку», нужно практиковать Дхарму.

Сама она не спадёт.

----------

Ersh (13.10.2010), Won Soeng (13.10.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (13.10.2010)

----------


## Евгений Габелев

[QUOTE=VladimirS;356668
Меня сильно пугает утверждение Сергея Лазарева, что мол техники исполнения желания убивают ваше будущее. 
[/QUOTE]

Да, есть масса подобных "_страшилок_" создаваемых недобросовестными людьми ради привлечения внимания к собственой персоне!

Однако, верно и то, что большая часть "_техник достижения_" и "_техник программирования будущего_" - фикция!!!!   :EEK!: 
Обычно они суть недоделанные эрзацы техник НЛП, коучинга, нейросемантики, психосинтеза и т.п.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
То есть полезнее обратиться к первоисточникам этих техник и изучить их так как они есть - без "мистических" фантазий и страшилок! Тогда будет и понимание спектра реальных возможностей, ограничений и цены вопроса, и умение непосредственно применять.

----------


## VladimirS

> То есть полезнее обратиться к первоисточникам этих техник и изучить их так как они есть - без "мистических" фантазий и страшилок! Тогда будет и понимание спектра реальных возможностей, ограничений и цены вопроса, и умение непосредственно применять.


В этой теме я это понял и склоняюсь к этому же.
  Но пока ещё не прочел первоисточников.
Если это буддисткие и дзог ченовские книги, то уже читаю помаленьку.

А Вы что называете первоисточниками? Их же? :-)

----------


## VladimirS

Споткнулся об один пункт предложенной для прочтения книги.

цитата :"
КРИСТАЛЛ И ПУТЬ СВЕТА 

Сутра, тантра и дзогчен 

Учения Намкая Норбу 

Глава 3


Проблема двойственности

преодоление препятствия, возникающего оттого, что человек пребывает в двойственном состоянии, пестуя субъективное "я", или эго, которое, воспринимая внешний для себя мир как нечто "другое", постоянно пытается манипулировать этим миром для достижения удовлетворения и безопасности. Но достигнуть удовлетворения и безопасности так никогда и не удается, потому что все явления, которые кажутся внешними, непостоянны, а кроме того, истинная причина страдания и неудовлетворенности кроется в глубинном чувстве неполноты - неизбежном следствии пребывания человека в состоянии двойственности."
..........................

"постоянно пытается манипулировать этим миром для достижения удовлетворения и безопасности. Но достигнуть удовлетворения и безопасности так никогда и не удается, "

Как это не удаётся?
Удаётся же! Как так? Это что? Некорректный перевод?
Удаётся добиться и удовлетворения и безопасности. Во многих сферах это реализовано. И даже стало нормой.

Может быть у автора было совершенно другое? Типа...."Нельзя достигнуть абсолютного и вечного удовлетворения и безопасности?"
Так о вечной и абсолютной никто и не думает. Люди имеют жизненный опыт и понимают это.
Очень многие понимают.

Непонятный фрагмент книги.
Я уже сталкивался с такими ..эээ.....максималисткими перегибами.
И они всегда вызывали оторопь и падение доверия.
(хоть и не в случае этой книги, где много познавательного и более-менее доступно , лаконично написанного)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> "постоянно пытается манипулировать этим миром для достижения удовлетворения и безопасности. Но достигнуть удовлетворения и безопасности так никогда и не удается, "
> 
> Как это не удаётся?
> Удаётся же! Как так? Это что? Некорректный перевод?
> Удаётся добиться и удовлетворения и безопасности. 
> 
> <…>
> 
> Так о вечной и абсолютной никто и не думает. Люди имеют жизненный опыт и понимают это.
> Очень многие понимают.


Это вам кажется, что удаётся. Ладно, вечного и абсолютного, хотя бы сколь нибудь постоянного, чтобы хоть самому смешно не было, удовлетворения, и то не удаётся достичь!

Иногда бывает, годами мечтаешь, например, о близости с женщиной, которая нравится, и вдруг мечта сбывается и —о ужас! понимаешь, что вся красота и романтика были только в уме, а на при ближайшем рассмотрении, оказалось, у неё кожа в прыщах… и пахнет она плохо…  :Cry: 

Где удовлетворение?

А если закрываешь глаза на недостатки, женщина нравится, то наступает полное счастье? Нет! Моментально начинаешь беспокоиться, что она разлюбит, или заболеет и умрёт…  :Cry: 

Где безопасность?

К сожалению, очень многие люди, с жизненным опытом или без оного, очень плохо понимают это, хотя это очень грубый уровень. Если б понимали, все бы уж давно сидели и практиковали Дхарму, и не было б торжества общества потребления…

----------

Алексей Е (18.10.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (14.10.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (15.10.2010)

----------


## VladimirS

> Где удовлетворение?
> 
> Где безопасность?


Вот и Вы...свели всё к примеру с женщиной.
Иногда мне в буддистах какая-то огалтелость видится.
Одержимость какой-то идеей, формулой. Без анализа и всестороннего взгляда.
Не понимаю....

Люди строят дома, сажают культуры, рожают детей, делают печи, ковры, пьют воду, кушают зёрна...да сотни примеров.
И всё это они делают, потому что это ПОСТОЯННО, обиходно, привычно.
Потому что это устоявшиеся вещи в этом мире.

И непостоянством женщины всё это не прикрыть.
Да, с женщинами порою непросто, но.....сводить зыбкость мира к ним....
Это что-то....странное! :-)

УДИВЛЁН!!

----------


## Евгений Габелев

> А Вы что называете первоисточниками? Их же? :-)


Под первоисточниками я здесь понимаю именно книги по целеполаганию и целедостижению написанные в традиции НЛП, нейросемантики, коучинга и т.п.  :Wink: 

По моему мнению - и опыту - Дхарма все таки для другого, не для "_успеха в сансаре_" - а, ну сами знаете для чего...!!!  :Embarrassment: 

А для "_успеха в сансаре_" - надо обращаться именно к техникам, для нее и созданным - регулярно по-возможности напоминая себе о культивировании бодхичитты, благих и неблагих действиях, законе причинно-следственой связи и т.п. важных для нас вещах, без коих все наше_ целедостижение_ и "успешность" станут ловушкой и самообманом.

Что именно по авторам? Мэрилин Аткинсон, Роберт Дилтс, Майкл Холл, ну и сам Ричард Бэндлер - разумеется...!  :Big Grin: 
Из наших - Ковалев, Бакиров, ну и вообщем любого современного автора с квалификацией НЛП-мастер.
А лучше пройдите курс НЛП-практик как минимум - не пожалеете!!! И со смехом найдете там многое из тех "техник" вокруг коих наплели столько мифов и мистификаций!  :Big Grin: 

А Дхарму - Дхарму изучать _ради достижения просветления и ради блага всех существ_!!! И о повседневной жизни и реальных насущных целях за высокой философией при том при всем не забывать!!!  :Wink: 
То есть - *на обоих ногах стоять*, так же удобнее будет!!!  :Big Grin:

----------

Алексей Е (18.10.2010)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Люди строят дома, сажают культуры, рожают детей, делают печи, ковры, пьют воду, кушают зёрна...да сотни примеров.
> И всё это они делают, потому что это ПОСТОЯННО, обиходно, привычно.
> Потому что это устоявшиеся вещи в этом мире.


Я просто привёл понятный пример. Можно привести понятный пример с любым другим объектом желания, будет точно то же самое.

А то, что люди рождаются, болеют, стареют, умирают, и что это привычно, обиходно и постоянно, мне известно.

Но вопрос, удовлетворяется ли человек, съев чашку зерна, или ему нужна вторая через несколько часов? Чувствует ли он себя в безопасности в построенном доме, который может разрушиться от любого пожара, урагана или землетрясения, а если всё благополучно, то  развалится сам, если его вовремя не отремонтировать?

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (14.10.2010)

----------


## VladimirS

> Но вопрос, удовлетворяется ли человек, съев чашку зерна, или ему нужна вторая через несколько часов?


Естественно удовлетворяется, если он наелся.
И нет никакой речи про то, что будет через пару часов.

Я ведь об этом уже сказал, что не об абсолютном речь.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> И нет никакой речи про то, что будет через пару часов.


Ну, хорошо, хорошо. На нет и суда нет  :Wink:

----------


## Евгений Габелев

> люди рождаются, болеют, стареют, умирают....


- И когда мы хотим научиться водить машину - мы идем и учимся в автошколе.

- Когда хотим научиться управлять предприятием - идем учиться в МБА

- Когда хотим научиться управлять своей речью - идем на курсы ораторов и переговорщиков

- Когда хотим научиться управлять своей жизнью, своей психикой - идем на НЛП-практик-мастер

- А когда мы понимаем, что *это нас не спасет от старости, болезни, смерти и потерь* - то _находим себе будийского учителя которому можем доверять, садимся на подушку и практикуем Дхарму..._

*- главное не перепутать....!!!*  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.10.2010)

----------


## VladimirS

Вот и я думаю...что главное не перепутать разные вещи.

Стабильнве в этом мире вещи с ветренной женщиной. :-)

----------


## Sergio

Полагаю исполнение желаний возможно и даже не избежно. Но "работать" это начинает не раньше, чем достижение бессамостных дхьян. А после их достижения то желание возможно и пропадет.

----------


## VladimirS

Подумалось....о срединном пути.

Срединный путь, это когда между: Дорогая, квасу! Быстро!
и между:
Квасу принести, дорогая?

Выбираешь: "Пойду жахну квасу из холодильника".

(зачем я это говорю, не знаю....)

----------


## Алексей Е

Вот интересно, грея чайник на газовой плите, мы знаем о свойствах огня, и избегаем с ним контакта. По вашей логике, надо не думать о разрушительном свойстве огня и просто пользоваться им, насколько я понял, только вот рано или поздно это может обернуться бедой. Так же, например, с квасом, можно попросить кого-то принести, можно самому взять, а если б была возможность научиться совсем без жидкости обходиться, вернее даже - избавиться вообще от такого понятия, как жажда, это не было бы лучше и эффективнее?

----------


## Николай Бе

> Подумалось....о срединном пути.
> 
> Срединный путь, это когда между: Дорогая, квасу! Быстро!
> и между:
> Квасу принести, дорогая?
> 
> Выбираешь: "Пойду жахну квасу из холодильника".
> 
> (зачем я это говорю, не знаю....)


Надеюсь, о всем остальном, что вы говорите, вы знаете.  :Smilie: 
Прочитал всю ветку... простите, троллинг какой-то...

----------


## VladimirS

> вернее даже - избавиться вообще от такого понятия, как жажда, это не было бы лучше и эффективнее?


Наверное да.

А вообще, по теме.....Я её создал, почитал ответы.
И тот мизер, который я ухватил...(возможно ухватил) мне надо переварить.
А это я не умею делать быстро.

Так что....тема уже продолжается в свободном парении. Как придётся.
Я вообще хорошо отношусь к непродуманностям.....действиям без расчета и взвеса.
(в определенных шагах жизни)

----------


## VladimirS

> Володь, Вы пока книжку б почитали. Там все достаточно доступным языком. Вы пока смотрите на мир в свете Я vs НЕ-Я. А все несколько проще.


Прочел.
Доступным языком говорите?.....

Но эта доступность для меня вот какая....Мне говорят, да что ты страдаешь? Разве это боль?
Этот кирпич сделан из песка или цементного порошка. Они мягкие и сыпучие.
И шишка у тебя на лбу ненастоящая. Это иллюзия.
Вот :-)

Книгу прочел и в очередной раз умом допустил, что есть двойственность и иллюзорность и это нельзя понять умом.

А ещё мне складно сказали, что эти умственные конструкции сухи и безжизненны, пока на них не прольётся влага практики, непосредственного опыта и тд и тп.

Дыкк...я согласен.
Наверное с теорией мне дальше не пройти.
    Надо попробовать с вэбтрансляционной передачей. Или ждать приезда в наши края дзогченовых мастеров.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Вот в том-то и фишка в Дзогчен. Там сначала стоит переживание, а потом его осмысление.  :Smilie:  А не наоборот.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2010)

----------


## Евгений Габелев

> Я вообще хорошо отношусь к непродуманностям.....действиям без расчета и взвеса.


Понимаете, это два разных *Модуса Бытия*. Ну, что оба они - пусты, повторять наверно ненадо, все в курсе.  :Wink:  то есть они есть порождения Ума, форму упорядочить наблюдения и мысли - а не "реальность".

*Первый:* Жизнь как процес ориентированный на результат.

*Второй:* Жизнь как пребывание Здесь-и-Сейчас.

В психологи это называется "метапрограммами" и нет "лучшей" или "худшей" - а есть *адекватная* ситуации и *неадекватная* ситуации.

В общении с друзьями целеполагание делает жизнь ужасной, куда лучше Просто Быть - и наслаждаться моментом!
В бизнесе, политике, науке - важна цель и реальный результат!
Так что важно научить себя перемещаться по всему спектру Быть-Стремиться как по дорожке, как аквалайзер работает. И регулировать свое состояние целеполагания и свою стратегию целедостижения. Техники существуют, все нормально!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## VladimirS

> то есть они есть порождения Ума, форму упорядочить наблюдения и мысли - а не "реальность".


Это предложение меня запутывает.

Посыл Вашего поста вроде как : "Понимаете, вот это так и так. Всё ясно и для понимания есть всё".
А непонимания становится больше...
Странно.

----------

